# Strawberry report 4/23



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ice is almost entirely off. Fishing was slow until we found the depth and speed to fish. Then it heated up. Weather was sleet, rain, wind or basically poor conditions. We however caught enough to keep at it including this one my daughter caught.





















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Where were you guys fishing at?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

We tried just about every place you could drive a car. If we didn't catch anything we got back in the car and kept moving. We basically covered the entire east side of the reservoir. 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You did better than us! The of us only managed one 18" cutt in 6 hours yesterday hitting everywhere we could.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If your not catching anything your fishing to fast. Slow down your real speed and lighten up the weight of your presentation. Try lighter line so you can still get casting distance. I like 4 lb test

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

